# How to prepare Almond Leaves



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, I just got some Almond Leaves from Aqua Inspiration. I paid 20$ for 75g, not sure if i got ripped off or not, cause it seems expensive. Anyways, how do i use them? Do i need to put it in water for a while before putting it in my shrimp tank. Also, is this also good for fish, like the Otto, and for snails?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

No need to prepare, I just rise them in water then drop them in tanks. This way it will take a bit longer for it to soften. If you want to speed up the process, you can soak them in hot water, then use them. Doesn't matter how long you soak/rise them, hot or cold water, all the difference it makes is how long it gets soft. It does no harm to fish and snails, it very slightly brown your water (if you put too much), and slightly drop PH, and has the said anti bacteria property.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

is it 1 leaf per 10 gallon? Half a leaf? It doesnt change the pH much, right, at those amounts?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I use 1-2 in a 10 G, you can space out the time they go in so there's always one that's softer. For 10G, don't worry about PH dropping ability. I use 2 in a 8G tank and it didn't do much to the water (100% remineralized RO).


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

zfarsh said:


> Hi, I just got some Almond Leaves from Aqua Inspiration. I paid 20$ for 75g, not sure if i got ripped off or not, cause it seems expensive. Anyways, how do i use them? Do i need to put it in water for a while before putting it in my shrimp tank. Also, is this also good for fish, like the Otto, and for snails?


wow so expensive!


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

where do you guys get the leaves from, i guess i got ripped off .

also, the 1 or 2 leaves that you do put in the 10g tank, do you keep it for 1 - 2 months until it totally disentegrates, or for 2 - 3 weeks, or less?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

About how many leaves is 75g? There are quality to the leaves. "A" quality are whole leaves with no black holes and doesn't crubble to the touch.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Got mine from Angelfins, 10 BIG HUGE leaves for like $2 or something cheap.

I wait till they get near skeleton like then remove them, and do like Randy, and space them out when I put them in a few weeks apart, so as one is ready to come out, the other is nice and soft and a fresh one goes in and by the time that one is softened, the other is broken down and ready to come out.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

damn, i got ripped off baaaaad , I am sooo angry at myself. Mine are not even entire leaves, but parts of it . Will have to get from Angelfins next time they come.

hey Getochkn, i dont understand what you mean by "space them out when I put them in a few weeks apart". How do i do that exactly? Randy mentioned about boiling them, is that what you mean? Sorry for my confusion. Can you give me more details on how you proceed, and how much leaves you use exactly yourself.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I think he means put one leaf in the tank then wait a week or two to put the 2nd leaf in the tank.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

ok, say a leaf lasts 6 weeks (never tried, its a guess), then add a new leaf on the 4th week?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya, something like that. They take a few weeks to soften up nice if you put them in without boiling, so by spacing them out a few weeks apart, you always have 1 already soft and 1 fresh one in there.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

rinse with tank water and then drop in tank.

expect some orange tinge if you put too much.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i only put one leaf (part of it anyways), and one day later, my tank is orange tinge. Shoudl i do anything?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

zfarsh said:


> i only put one leaf (part of it anyways), and one day later, my tank is orange tinge. Shoudl i do anything?


That the tannins. That's what you're using them for


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Most people who are raising the higher grade shrimps are using these leaves right? Now, the water becomes orangy with these leave, and i only have 1 in my 10g tank, so i didnt think the effect would be this much. I did the experiment on my quarantine tank with a new goldfish i just bought, and havent put it in my shrimp tank yet, so i am thinking maybe just half a leave next time.

But the question is, I dont see the pics people showing of their high grade shrimps being orange tainted, so is this normal?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I soak it first in a bucket of water 2-3days before putting it on the tank. next time just find some oak dry leaves in the neighbourhood so you can save money and it has the same effect.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I have some Oak Leaves, but i had herd the healing effects of Almond Leaves, and didnt know what the Oak Leaves do. Do you know the benefits of Oak Leaves? I can start putting them in water for a few days.

So after 2 - 3 days of soaking in water, the tanin effect will be less? I had put a few leaves in water next to do window, so i will be able to use one of them soon in my shrimp tank and hopefully my tank will still be beatifull.

Do you guys hide the leaves somewhere in the tank, or what?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

It makes no sense to use them if you're going to soak them for 2-3 days before hand before putting them in the tank. 
Unless all you want is a leaf to rot for your shrimp to eat


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I boil mine out for 5 minutes. Takes out soe of the tannins and soften down the leaves. Next time you need some give me a shout. Definitely won't cost you $20 for 75g. $0.1-0.25/ leaf typically depending on grade and size.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I bought a big bag of Almond Leaves from Menagerie for $3. I use about one leaf a month in my 5 gal betta tank. They weren't the flat 'ironed' fancy lookin' leaves, but, once put in the tank, they'd straighten out. Can't go wrong with $3 for a bag of 30-40 leaves. In a 5 gal, the tannins leach out and there's a noticeable change in color when you put a new one in (I do mine with water change). Its personal preference, but I like the color...makes it look more 'natural', and my betta doesn't complain either 

Al.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Yea, i really over payed for mine


----------



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

I have a tiny tank (4gal), do I need to break the leaf to smaller size first or would it give off too much tannin if I put the whole leaf in?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

zfarsh said:


> Yea, i really over payed for mine


It happens... I bought a couple of 30 inch T8 lights, and only after the fact found out that most dealers don't stock 30" t8 bulbs, and manufacturers are phasing out that size. Its all part of the overall process.

Al.


----------

